# my diy sump idea



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

well I tried to build my own sump and it was going good until I tried to use a p.head as a return pump.

looks like I'm gonna have to go out and buy and over flw box, and a return pump.

Any suggetions


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would suggest you figure out what kind of flow you want...so you can match the overflow and the pump.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I would suggest you figure out what kind of flow you want...so you can match the overflow and the pump.


um I'm really not sure what do you suggest gurke?

for a 40 gallon reef tank?

I wanna go with the best filtration system possible.

money is of course an obsticle.

wuld a bio-wheel be ok for it by its self, or should I add a diy sump also?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

hmm 40 gallon tank right, i have sugges tou check ebay you can get overflows for pretty cheap on there. llok for one rated to about 900 gph and use a mag 7 for a return plus a another powerhead or two for flow. did you try and use one powerhead to pump water in and another to pump water out? you know the flow form the two will never be the same.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

thanks rbp,I will jot down the info, and look for one of those online, well both of those I mean

I just used gravity t pull the water out of my tank and to return it I used a p.head that tried to seal with aquarium sealent to a tube, but needless to say I didn't work.

it would of been nice if it did though.










sounds like your idea might work for me though.

ill try that

thanks man.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

does any body have any pics or a step by step on a diy sump I really wanna get one for my 40 gallon?

links or anything would really help!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Try a google search for a diy sump. You will find alot of them.
Do a search on overflows as well so ya get an idea what the do.
You want around a 6-800 gph overflow and you need a pump not a powerhead rated between the gph i suggested. (6-800gph)
Make sure it is at the same speed your overflow will handle. Too much and it will make noise, too little and it will lose syphon. Also account for head pressure loss for the pump rise. 
READ UP!


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Try a google search for a diy sump. You will find alot of them.
> Do a search on overflows as well so ya get an idea what the do.
> You want around a 6-800 gph overflow and you need a pump not a powerhead rated between the gph i suggested. (6-800gph)
> Make sure it is at the same speed your overflow will handle. Too much and it will make noise, too little and it will lose syphon. Also account for head pressure loss for the pump rise.
> READ UP!


ok sounds good, I tried to look on the ebay site just like rbp told me but I don't think there servers are compatible with my p.pc server.

I will look at google though, I've visted there before from my phone.

I plan on getting a desktop hear in the near future for this site and xbox live of course, and the Playstation 3 ( soon to come)

Just wondering, I'm more than sue its ok but for my sump I'm gonna use a 20 gallon rubber maid, and a smaller plastic container placed inside the rubber maid with filter cartridges and foam pads, and holes under them to let the water drip, then a big piece of sponge or what ever that big blue thing is that comes with reg sumps to separate like two different compartments in the sump for extra filtration, and at te end ill have the return pump.

I may make a rrefugium n the middle of the of the two sponge like things in my sump for more than ample filtration or at least add some live rock,and macro algaes.

does an one else have any suggestions what I can use or do, or put in the middle?
thanks


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

get a used or new twenty gallon, it will look nicer and be easier. go to lowes and get some glass cut and silicon them in for dividers


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Hey illnino I would love to do just that, and use a twenty gallon aquarium, I want to make a sump like jaserts, but I'm not sure if his is a sump or a refugium, dosent a refugium serve the same purose as a sump?

which I better a refugium or a sump, and what do the different higher and lower seperated chambers n a fuge act as?


----------

